# Ideal height of screen



## Egor (Apr 25, 2014)

What ideal height of screen from floor? (assume one row) Any formula depending of size/distance/ratio?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not really but it's very important to place the centre below it if it's not an AT screen and that means that the bottom of the screen needs to be at least 2ft off the floor because you don't want the centre any lower than 18" from the floor.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

The center of the screen should be such that to view a spot dead center would result in a 15 degree or less upward viewing angle (from horizontal). 

So you have to know seated eye height and distance to the screen, the viewing angle, then back into how high from the floor the lower edge is.

A useful, if oft-quoted link: http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Not really but it's very important to place the centre below it if it's not an AT screen and that means that the bottom of the screen needs to be at least 2ft off the floor because you don't want the centre any lower than 18" from the floor.


You lost me there... What do you mean by you don't want the center any lower than 18" from the floor? How could the center of the screen ever be that low.... Your screen would not be more than 36" high. If you mean... You never want the screen bottom to be lower than 18" I understand. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> You lost me there... What do you mean by you don't want the center any lower than 18" from the floor? How could the center of the screen ever be that low.... Your screen would not be more than 36" high. If you mean... You never want the screen bottom to be lower than 18" I understand. :T


Centre channel speaker, if you place it to close to the floor you will have issues with reflection and such.


----------



## Egor (Apr 25, 2014)

gazoink said:


> The center of the screen should be such that to view a spot dead center would result in a 15 degree or less upward viewing angle (from horizontal).
> 
> So you have to know seated eye height and distance to the screen, the viewing angle, then back into how high from the floor the lower edge is.
> 
> A useful, if oft-quoted link: http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/


*It explains MAX, not IDEAL height.*


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Egor said:


> *It explains MAX, not IDEAL height.*


If you look at the link carefully, you'll see that "Ideal" is zero degrees, with +/- 15 being the maximum allowable from ideal.


----------



## Egor (Apr 25, 2014)

gazoink said:


> If you look at the link carefully,
> 
> *everything, that I found : Vertical Placement
> Make sure each seating position in your home theater has a clear site line to the screen. Try not to place the screen too high on the wall – viewers should not have to look up more than 15°.*
> ...


*zero degrees between eye level and ?*


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Egor said:


> *zero degrees between eye level and ?*


Zero degrees in this case would be an angular difference between the viewing angle to to the center of the screen and perfectly level horizontal. 

I'm not sure what you're point is, it doesn't sound like we are in disagreement.


----------

